# Doc got a hair cut from ME!!!



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I cut Doc's hair around his eyes a few weeks ago and he just looked like he was looking out of a tunnel. So, today, I decided to try and fix that.....what do you think? It looks like he has a bump on his head in the picture, but I don't think he does. I also shaved his belly and arm pits and he's been scratching like crazy. I've put some lotion on him, but I think I'll try some baby powder....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Judy, where is the picture?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oops, I had to edit it, so it's there now! I pushed the wrong button the first time..sorry!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Awww..... adorable! He has such an expressive face... I don't think it looks like he has a bump on his head. Nice job.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks great!! I am sure he is happy that he can see - and that his belly is cool now!! What I did when one of mine had to be buzzed like that is I used gold bond powder for the itch - it worked well!! He looks adorable!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

GREAT job Judy, he looks adorable. I really love when you can see their eyes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks good Judy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Judy,
Doc looks great!! I wish I could do that type of grooming on Casper...I don't know how to get him to hold still. I had to take him to the groomers to shave his belly and we had to put a muzzle on him for that.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, Lynn...a muzzle! He must really hate it! Doc isn't real cooperative, but not too bad. 
I kept saying I was going to leave his hair alone, but I just couldn't get the hair up in a topknot to look right and I hated doing it. I'm pretty hair challenged to say the least! (Just ask my daughter!) So, out came the scissors.....it is nice to see his eyes and he isn't as jumpy about things in motion now.....
Thanks for the positive comments.....I was really worried while I was doing it!

Laurie...I'll have to get some gold bond and give it a try...thanks.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

He looks darling! I love his eyebrows!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

He looks adorable and how nice to see his eyes. So expressive. Good luck with the Gold Bond - sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He has such beautiful eyes. I am sure he must be happy to see his mom so clearly.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Judy, he looks great. You did a good job. I love seeing his eyes. I am going back and forth wondering what to do with Cicero. I want it to grow, but it doesn't stay in a topknot for long and then it's hanging in his eyes again. Decisions!!! I know me and one day I will feel like a 5 year old -- and out with the scissors.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww good Job Judy! Doc is adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwww.....what a sweet face! You did a great job!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Good job Judy! I know exactly what you mean when you say the "tunnel" look!

Doc has such a sweet face!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You did a great job! I love seeing their eyes too. Then you can get to see them looking adoringly at you.


----------

